# algae turning red?



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

hi recently i have been battling a battle with fuzz or hair algae alongside some BBA. I have tried neven's recommendations and to a certain degree it worked. 

Thanks neven for that informative post on how to battle green algae and BBA. I have been dosing with excel by dosing it directly into my 20gal tank. after 3 days of dosing i notice that once grayish black algae now turn red. Is this a good sign or bad? 

I also added some amanos along side a phosphate remover in my filter. 

im just curious if the algae turning to red inside the tank is a good or bad thing. I know if the algae turns red after peroxide dosing its good as its signifying the death of the algae?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

It turning that color means your treatment is working and it is dying.


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

When BBA turns red it means it has been killed.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

normally it will first turn red, than a dull white grayish colour. Once its dead, it makes an appetizing treat for algae eaters. Amano shrimp (and variants), guppies, SAE, amongst others will eat it if you do not feed the tank for a few days


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

awesome. thanks guys for all your inputs... i greatly appreciate all the help you guys gave...


----------

